# Installing chest of drawers



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Just downsized our Bessecarr 6 berth to a Lifestyle 622. Feel the seat under rear window is waste of space as not deep enough to sit comfortably and would like to replace with small lightweight chest of drawers like we had in our Bessie. Just wondering if anyone has done this?

Regards
Haggis


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might be an idea to look at a caravan breakers as they quite often have this type of thing in, and you'll get the benefit of it being lightweight.

Too far for you, and maybe the wrong style, but there are plenty of others on there.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/caravan-drawer-unit-/152038887028?hash=item2366394e74:g:Tx0AAOSwpzdWrKov


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Kev - never thought of searching the internet - will have a look.


----------

